# 3/19/08 - Biologist Joins ODNR Staff To Study The Effects of Wind-Energy Development



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Keith DeWitt Lott, a wildlife biologist whose area of expertise is bat and bird activity, has joined the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Wildlife to study the effects of wind turbines on native and migrating wildlife, especially in the Lake Erie Basin.

More...


----------

